# [UK, Berkshire] Monthly Berkshire D&D Miniatures Skirmish Meet



## Sweaty the First (Jan 29, 2007)

Hello,

I'm planning on putting together a monthly DDM (D&D Minatures) skirmish game in the Reading (Berkshire, UK) area and was just seeing what interest there is out there.  The primary aim is, of course, fun, but I am hoping to offer prize support - though this is still to be decided.

The base format would be 200 point constructed, but the idea would also be to vary that slightly on some months by running epic, limited and other events.

Ideally I would like to create a DCI sanctioned Reading/Berkshire league, though this is fully dependent on interest, of course.  See below for more details:

Location: Reading, Berkshire (UK)
Dates: to be decided (but monthly)
Duration: around 5 hours or so (maybe more if on a weekend)
Prize support: to be decided
contact: Keith Robinson

So, if you're interested, feel free to email or just respond to this thread.

If you know of anyone who might be interested, then please let them know about it.  They can either contcat me here at this forum or through the contact page on my website. 

Thanks


----------

